# [SOLVED]xorg works fine but can't get openGL to work

## Mistic

Hi there,

I just bought an  AMD64 Sempron 2800+, Nvidia GT6600 256Mb and a K8V-X SE system... Since it's an 64bit CPU, I offcourse installed Gentoo on my system (have to treat nice hardware very nice). Everything is running superb except for my OpenGL, which obviously sucks ass since I love to play Enemy-Territory and Q3A... 

I've allready been working with Gentoo for several years now, even did a Gentoo-based third world project in on of the poorest disctricts of Mumbai, yet I seem to have made a mistake somewhere in installing my system, since I really can't figure out why my openGL won't work...

so let's start of with the goodies:

emerged both nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx

did the opengl-update thingy

all went fine

my xorg.conf

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "xtt"

    Load       "glx"

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "be"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

#    Option "Protocol"  "Xqueue"

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "haier"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 82.0

    VertRefresh 40-150

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "gt6600"

    Driver      "nv" [color=#FFFF00] <= please note that if i switch this to nvidia, xorg won't start at all, but says the allmighty 'no screens found' [/color]

    VideoRam    262144

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "gt6600"

    Monitor     "haier"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

 Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

 EndSection

```

glxgears:

```

mistic@64bitShiva ~ $ glxgears 

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

glxgears: Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual.

```

my xorg.0.log (at least, what I think matters, since otherwise it gets so messy

```

 (II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6629

        Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "nv"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/drivers/nv_drv.o

(II) Module nv: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.1

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

...

(II) NV: driver for NVIDIA chipsets: RIVA 128, RIVA TNT, RIVA TNT2,

        Unknown TNT2, Vanta, RIVA TNT2 Ultra, RIVA TNT2 Model 64,

        Aladdin TNT2, GeForce 256, GeForce DDR, Quadro, GeForce2 MX/MX 400,

...

0x00C8, 0x00C9, 0x00CC, 0x00CE, GeForce 6600 GT, GeForce 6600,  [color=#FFFF00]<= so my card is known and supported [/color]

...

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset GeForce 6600 found [color=#FFFF00] <= is this right? shouldn't it be GeForce GT 6600? [/color]

....

(==) NV(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NV(0): Silken mouse enabled [color=#FFFF00]<=  anyone know how to switch this off? [color]

(==) RandR enabled

Symbol __glXgetActiveScreen from module /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libdri.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXgetActiveScreen from module /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libdri.a is unresolved!

...

```

and finally, lspci

```

64bitShiva ~ # lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8385 [K8T800 AGP] Host Bridge (rev 01)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI bridge [K8T800/K8T890 South]

0000:00:0f.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA VT6420 SATA RAID Controller (rev 80)

0000:00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

0000:00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

0000:00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

0000:00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

0000:00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

0000:00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 86)

0000:00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 ISA bridge [KT600/K8T800/K8T890 South]

0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)

0000:00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 78)

0000:00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

0000:00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

0000:00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

0000:00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600/GeForce 6600 GT] (rev a2)

64bitShiva ~ # 

```

If anyone has an idea where I might have gone wrong, please let me know, or if this is a known bug, please tell me...

----------

## i92guboj

Remove this, nvidia has its own dri interface.

```

    Load       "dri"

```

----------

## Mistic

tried it, to non avail...

saw this in another thread, and tried it out as well, this seems strange to me, might this be the problem? (and what would be the solution?)

```

64bitShiva mistic # cat /proc/driver/nvidia/cards/0 

Model:           Device ID 0x00F2

IRQ:             201

Video BIOS:      ??.??.??.??.??

Card Type:       AGP

64bitShiva mistic # cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/card 

Fast Writes:     Supported

SBA:             Supported

AGP Rates:       8x 4x 

Registers:       0xff000e1b:0x00000000

64bitShiva mistic # 

64bitShiva mistic # cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status 

Status:          Disabled

```

----------

## alienjon

Do you have agpgart enabled in your kernel?

----------

## Mistic

will check on agpgart in a sec, posting Xorg.0.log with 'nvidia' as driver as per IRC-guy's request

```

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.13-gentoo-r5 x86_64 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux 64bitShiva 2.6.13-gentoo-r5 #4 SMP Thu Nov 10 22:32:40 CET 2005 x86_64

Build Date: 11 September 2005

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Nov 11 15:29:49 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "haier"

(**) |   |-->Device "gt6600"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/local/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

        X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,3188 card 1043,80a3 rev 01 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,b188 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0f:0: chip 1106,3149 card 1043,80ed rev 80 class 01,04,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0f:1: chip 1106,0571 card 1043,80ed rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 1106,3038 card 1043,80ed rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:1: chip 1106,3038 card 1043,80ed rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:2: chip 1106,3038 card 1043,80ed rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:3: chip 1106,3038 card 1043,80ed rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:4: chip 1106,3104 card 1043,80ed rev 86 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1106,3227 card 1043,80ed rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:5: chip 1106,3059 card 1043,810d rev 60 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:12:0: chip 1106,3065 card 1043,80ed rev 78 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:18:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,00f2 card 1043,81b1 rev a2 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xf9f00000 - 0xfbffffff (0x2100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xf8ffffff (0x19000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:17:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:24:0), (-1,-1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:24:1), (-1,-1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:24:2), (-1,-1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:24:3), (-1,-1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation unknown chipset (0x00f2) rev 162, Mem @ 0xfb000000/24, 0xe0000000/28, 0xfa000000/24, BIOS @ 0xf9f00000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0000000 from 0xdfffffff to 0xcfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xf9c00000 - 0xf9c000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xf9d00000 - 0xf9d000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [3] -1  0       0xf9f00000 - 0xf9f1ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [4] -1  0       0xfa000000 - 0xfaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [5] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [6] -1  0       0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d803 (0x4) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e807 (0x8) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xf9c00000 - 0xf9c000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xf9d00000 - 0xf9d000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [3] -1  0       0xf9f00000 - 0xf9f1ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [4] -1  0       0xfa000000 - 0xfaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [5] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [6] -1  0       0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d803 (0x4) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e807 (0x8) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xf9c00000 - 0xf9c000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xf9d00000 - 0xf9d000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [8] -1  0       0xf9f00000 - 0xf9f1ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xfa000000 - 0xfaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d803 (0x4) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e807 (0x8) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "speedo"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module speedo

(II) UnloadModule: "speedo"

(EE) Failed to load module "speedo" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "xtt"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module xtt

(II) UnloadModule: "xtt"

(EE) Failed to load module "xtt" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6629

        Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6629

        Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 11:44:46 PST 2004

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xf9c00000 - 0xf9c000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xf9d00000 - 0xf9d000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [8] -1  0       0xf9f00000 - 0xf9f1ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xfa000000 - 0xfaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d803 (0x4) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e807 (0x8) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xf9c00000 - 0xf9c000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xf9d00000 - 0xf9d000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [8] -1  0       0xf9f00000 - 0xf9f1ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xfa000000 - 0xfaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [13] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [14] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d803 (0x4) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e807 (0x8) IX[B]

        [30] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [31] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xE0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xFB000000

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

         at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

64bitShiva ~ # 

```

----------

## Mistic

I don't think I have the agpgart in my kernel, do I need it?

where can I find it, since i seem to be unable to find it...

using the kernel 2.6.13 gentoo r5

----------

## Mistic

out of pure despair, i tried installing the nvidia-drivers by getting the package from the nvidia-website...

It spurts out a few errors while running, like saying that it cannot create the right simlinks because the files are allready there:

```

/usr/lib/libGL.so.1

/usr/lib/libGL.so

/usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1

/usr/lib/libnvidia-tls.so.1

/usr/lib/tls/libnvidia-tls.so.1

```

now I've tried removing them by hand, but it doesn't help... strange thing is though, now i do get the nvidia-logo while starting X and X works fine with the 'driver 'nvidia' ' BUT still nog openGl because when I try to run glxgears or any other application needing openGL, they complain that the files stated above are not there, while they are there and are even stopping the nvidia-installer from completing

offcourse before I did the manual install, i 'emerge unmerge'-d both nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx yet the installer showed me this at the end:

```

the runtime configuration check failed for library 'libGL.so.1.0.7676' (expected

: '/usr/lib32/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.so.1'). The most likely reason for this

is that conflicting OpenGL libraries are installed in a location not inspected b

y 'nvidia-installer'. Please be sure you have uninstalled any third-party OpenGL

 and third-party graphics driver packages.

```

since this doesn't work, I re-emerged the nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx which went fine, but now my X won't work again with the driver set to nvidia...

I'm really getting desperate here, I've allready had this PC for 3 days and its still doesn't have 3d while I've spent most of my budget on that 3D-card :'( 

please can anybody help me????

-EDIT-

just noticed something in my Xorg.0.log, a new error has occured since trying this nvidia-installer-thing

```

Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module is version 0.7676.0, but this X module is version 1.0.6629. Please be sure that your kernel module and all NVIDIA driver files have the same driver version.

```

this wasn't there before...

----------

## i92guboj

You need the same version of nvidia-drivers and nvidia-glx packages. Try updating both to the latest, first you need to unmask them. Edit package.keywords and add (if not present) these lines:

```

=media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.7676     ~x86

=media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.7676-r1     ~x86

```

Now emerge both packages, and reboot the reload the nvidia kernel module.

Note: you dont need agp in your kernel, as you dont need dri in your xorg. Even more, these two can cause sometimes problem when running with the nvidia drivers, since the nvidia binary driver already provides these interfaces on its own. Usually, the nvidia agp and dri subsystems offers better performance than the linux ones with the nvidia cards.

----------

## alienjon

so agp can be turned off in the kernel (or should be turned off). I ask because a friend of mine is having some weird problems which I am trying to help him with and he has it turned on.

----------

## i92guboj

Usually there is no problem in having it on. But there are some people that experienced problems and that problems went away when taking that off the kernel, so you could just try.

Anyway, nvidia by default uses its own agp engine, regardless if the kernel one is present or not. This is ONLY TRUE FOR NVIDIA CARDS. As far as I know, the rest of the 3d cards require agp enabled in the kernel.

----------

## Mistic

thx a lot for your help 6thpink 

I've created the file package.keywords in /usr/portage/profiles since I wasn't able to find it on my system and in that folder there was a file package.mask but when I emerge nvidia-kernel it is still the old one

and here's what happens when I try to specifically try the 7676 one:

```

4bitShiva ~ # emerge media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.7676

Calculating dependencies   

!!! Problem in media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.7676 dependencies.

!!! "Specific key requires an operator (media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.7676) (try adding an '=')" exceptions

```

 -EDIT- figured this one out allready  :Wink:  just had to add the '=' to the beginning  :Smile:  -/EDIT-

is the location of the file ok, or should I move it somewhere else for this to work? or is there another explanation for this error?

kind regards,

mistic

----------

## i92guboj

Just add the '=' in front of the pack name, like this: "emerge =media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.7676". That is needed when specifying a concrete version.

----------

## Mistic

IT IS WORKING thank you so mutch!!

PS: I'm getting 3887.200 FPS on glxgears now  :Smile: 

----------

